# CM International Note II working!



## netchip (May 2, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've got CM working on the N7100! Hope we can make rootzwiki more popular!

netchip


----------



## dkotoric (Oct 27, 2011)

sweet man when will you have a rom up, I used ur cm10 rom on the HTC One X back in the day and it was great.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

netchip said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've got CM working on the N7100! Hope we can make rootzwiki more popular!
> 
> netchip


With a rich feature set on the Note2, what do you gain if you flash CM? What do you lose?


----------



## drewtang (Jun 10, 2011)

Zzed said:


> With a rich feature set on the Note2, what do you gain if you flash CM? What do you lose?


You'd "lose" any of the Samsung specific features/software. Gain the awesomeness of cm/aosp.
Sent from my SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------



## KinGDaViD63 (Jul 6, 2011)

cool to have if you Want the option in enjoying Stock themed right Now.

Sent from my Beastly Note2!


----------



## oraclepilot (Apr 16, 2012)

drewtang said:


> You'd "lose" any of the Samsung specific features/software. Gain the awesomeness of cm/aosp.
> Sent from my SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


This is clear, but what about the use of S-PEN for example?

Ste


----------



## drewtang (Jun 10, 2011)

oraclepilot said:


> This is clear, but what about the use of S-PEN for example?
> 
> Ste


Any of the Samsung stuff, like s-memo, etc only works on Samsung ROMs, although there are quite a few third party apps that can perform the same functions. And I've seen some cm/aokp features for things like spen gestures becoming available.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------



## _atlien_ (Jan 8, 2012)

I have the Note 2 and for the first time in my Android life I'm sticking with stock or a custom stock variant. The losses column seems higher than the gains due to lack of cohesive s-pen functionality in AOSP and 3rd party roms-at this point in time.

That said, I hope Samsung gets it together cuz they don't do enough with the s-pen. It's a bit frustrated to see such a capable platform and hardware limited in development as Samsung has left it. All that said, the s-pen is a big deal still and Samsung's stock software is the best option right now. I'm looking forward to better and more s-pen development from wherever it may come. This device is a beast.


----------

